
Economic Inequality Is Not Immoral - danielam
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-08-27/economic-inequality-is-not-immoral
======
roymurdock
This guy is living (and writing) in an academic fantasy land.

 _If a person has enough resources to provide for the satisfaction of his
needs and his interests, his resources are then entirely adequate; their
adequacy does not depend in addition on the magnitude of the resources other
people possess.

The same goes for rights, for respect, for consideration, and for concern.
Every person is entitled to these things by virtue of what he is and what he
has done. The extent of his entitlement to them does not depend on whether or
not other people are entitled to them as well._

Wrong. Unless you live in complete isolation and make your living as a
subsistence farmer, you must take into account your relationship with and
relative standing within society when calculating overall happiness and
utility.

